# Put it all Away



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Well I put all the steelie gear away this weekend and got the summer geart tuned up the bass set ups the cat set ups etc. Just wanted to thank everyone for all the shared info.
So what do all of you think? This was worst year for steel for me in a while. I caught fish when I went out but but man there were not a lot of days when the river cooperated rain rain ice rain rain.
I know there may be a few still in there but by the time anything is fishable I think they will be gone
What do you all think?
What do you fish for in the summer?


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

fredg53 said:


> Well I put all the steelie gear away this weekend and got the summer geart tuned up the bass set ups the cat set ups etc. Just wanted to thank everyone for all the shared info.
> So what do all of you think? This was worst year for steel for me in a while. I caught fish when I went out but but man there were not a lot of days when the river cooperated rain rain ice rain rain.
> I know there may be a few still in there but by the time anything is fishable I think they will be gone
> What do you all think?
> What do you fish for in the summer?


Smallmouth catfish carp all are a blast... Yeah its over its sad cause the spring was garbage compared to years past imo but I had some good memories and caught a few good fish so no complaints here. Now it is time(when the rivers clear up) to catch some smallies and big cats.. Large mouth in a month or so for me personally and carp hopefully soon...... good luck to everyone and be safe out there Dustin...


----------



## igmire01 (Sep 13, 2009)

Two words for me sum it up for most of this spring regarding the rivers..............chocolate milk!!!!!! On a brighter note, these rains will get them out of the rivers for deeper waters. Me personally, its walleye and perch time.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

yup worst year ever!!!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I had a muskie follow the other day...

I'm not exaggerating when I say I don't care about steelhead anymore lol. The rush is nowhere close to as good.

But it was a total crap spring.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Everytime I got the time to go, everything was blown out. Worst I have seen since I started back in 1992. Now everytime I try to get out with boat the same thing. This is really starting to get me down.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

This was my first season so I have nothing to compare it too. Fall was really tough for me but I was still learning about the species and how to read the water. Spring heated up, I'm happy with the couple of dozen I caught and a handfull were pretty big. I think I did well considering it was my first season. Looking forward to slamming the bass and carp on my fly rod. I did see a massive LMB a few days ago patroling at my "home" pond, I think I'll head out and try to find him again.

Thanks to all you guys who helped me out both on the water and on the forum. And I even made a few friends!

Brian


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

This spring has been bad to me too. It seems like every time I planned to fish for steelhead the tribs were blown out. But every time I went to fish for something else the tribs were prime! The times I did fish for steel and the conditions were good I did catch fish though.

In the summer its bass, cats, walleye, carp, panfish, leftover and wild trout(pa) and just about everything else that swims.


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

i had hopes that once i got back from school in VA i might get to tie into some chrome, fat chance! i must have forgotten about ohio weather. then again who wouldnt want to forget when your in the blue ridge mountians fishing for trout! from what ive heard from buddies though this spring was quite the crap shoot. just have to wait till next year i guess....as far as this summer goes rocky river smallies will fit my bill! i cant get enough of those bronzebacks on the fly! the rocky river fishes good year round as far as im concerned, just gotta know where to hike...or bushwack! ill be venturing to the hoga as well im sure, that is if it ever fishes again, it looks more like the congo right now -_-


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Had a great fall. Not a fish this spring!
Although that was mostly due to timing, not being able to get out at those few times things were fishable.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I was a normal year for me as far as steelhead fishing goes. 2 trips to the chagrin and no fish! Haven't caught one in there in 5 years now. I should probably try more than one or 2 times a year. Saw a few at least this time. Need some of the experts to show me how it's done next year. 

Been so desperate to get out this spring that I've fished the local lakes in a snow storm and a steady rain!


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

While there's no doubt numbers were down this past year, I think those who put in the time and resources actually had pretty decent fishing and there where some real big fish and bigger fish on average.

No doubt the weather was trying from a dry fall to as wet a spring as I ever remember. One great big positive of consistently high water this spring was it really gave fish a break from the typical spring run flogging while spawning. This April was the opposite of the dry warm weather of last season.

Personally, due to all the water, I found myself fishing much higher in the systems than I normally do in spring and a I even got re-aquainted with some skinny water at times. PA was also a great option. One thing that I definitely learned is if the water is elevated and relatively cool even into late spring, the Manistee Strain steelhead will definitely get upstream in good numbers. 

Up till early May there were still good numbers rather high in the watershed and several of them were very fresh while the lower river seemed pretty dead.

As far as summer goes, there's plenty of fishing opportunities and if you have the time, get after it. Hell there's even steelhead to be caught, just not in our streams.

C510I


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Had real good fishing, when the weather and mother nature was cooperative. Less numbers caught for me than last year, but I don't think the fishing was necessarily worse....actually better numbers when you look at time put in compared to ability to fish. 

I'm quite glad to be putting away that steelhead gear....now its time to get serious!:T:B


----------



## FishHunter007 (May 12, 2011)

yup put ll my steelhead fishing gear away as well the other day. This is gotta be one of the worst springs ever IMO


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Decent season. when the water was good I did well...made some new friends, caught some monsters, can't wait til November. Til then its bassin, catting and casting for walleye

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

No complaints here from me for either the Fall or Spring steelhead season. It was a blast. Spring was wet for sure, but I still had a blast fishing the feeders. Time for the crayfish patterns now and the smallie action to start up.

See ya in the fall steelhead friends.

flash-----------------------------------------------out


----------



## Steelaholic (Sep 5, 2009)

No complaints either. It was a ruff season but I still caught fish almost every weekend. The steelhead withdrawls have already set in. Going to try for smallies in the morning. I have allot to learn about smallmouth fishing. Talk to you guys in September.


----------

